# Great Deal On Axis/Exotics



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

My uncle purchased two sections of land outside of Leaky that is in the process of being high fenced..Two sides are finished and because he is going to turn this into a whitetail ranch he wants all the exotics off the place..As many off these as possible before the fence is finished..So here is the deal, we will let a max of three hunters on the ranch at a time to shoot any exotic buck or doe for 100.00 a deer...Most of these will be axis although there are a few others mixed in...There is a cleaning station and a walk in cooler that may be used as long as everything is cleaned up very well after use..There won't be any lodging or meals so you will have to provide that yourself...Rick( the foreman ) will take you to stands or hunt safari style out of a jeep just riding and doing spot and stalk...There will some 30'' plus bucks killed so for the price its a great chance at a wall hanger...A release will be signed by all hunters...He would like to start the hunts asap so pm me if interested and I will put you in touch with Rick..No tire kickers please the deal is black and white..Walker


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Since this is such a great deal for 2Coolers and not really a for profit deal (just covering costs), I'm gonna let it stay in the Hunting forum for now. If the deal changes, we will have to move it back to the Classifieds.

Be sure you got me down for that weekend after Easter.


----------



## czechgrubworm (May 17, 2006)

I would like to book one weekend you have available for three girls. Please contact me at 214 212 8818. Angie Patak. Just give me the weekend and we will be there. All girls are very experienced shooters. Call anytime. This is my cell and I can be reached 24/7. I hunt near camp wood so am a bit familiar with where I am going. Thanks.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Thats 1 Hellofadeal


----------



## LureMan (Jan 14, 2005)

*Hunt*

Please let me know what i need to do to get something booked. I have sent you a PM and just waiting to hear from you.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

A lot of yall want to know about the property... it is very nice and just off the river... wtc3 has been on the place and he said you can pm him for a reference if you would like to..Walker


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Man Walker heck of a deal, wish I had the freezer space. rs


----------



## czechgrubworm (May 17, 2006)

PM Sent..


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Thanks Bubba see ya' in three weeks. Can't wait.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

April Fools?


----------



## czechgrubworm (May 17, 2006)

Just give me location and time and I am headed down from the big ole town of Ennis... i was wondering what me and my two gal huntress friends was gonna do for a spring get away... i think i just found it.. thanks Easter Bunny...Heck we will stay in tent on the side of the road..


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> April Fools?


If it is they better send my check back!!!


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

Dang it Walker .... your killing me with these prices..........how bout I take all of them at those prices .... I've got hunters coming already. Give me a shout! Even cut you a percentage back......


----------



## shhhh...ducks (Feb 22, 2010)

*contact me now pplease*

I am VERY much wanting to book a hunt with you. please contact me at 281-839-5680 please leave a message if I don't/can't answer. or email me at [email protected] or [email protected]


----------



## czechgrubworm (May 17, 2006)

I wonder if because I know Shane I won't get to go?


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

PM sent!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Shane, I don't think it will matter if you want to do this.. the plan is to finish the third side of the fence in May and then hunt exotics until round Aug. 1st to finish the fence in time for regular season..

April has already booked this morning.. Thanks 2coolers for your help..Walker



Borderbandit said:


> Dang it Walker .... your killing me with these prices..........how bout I take all of them at those prices .... I've got hunters coming already. Give me a shout! Even cut you a percentage back......


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

This is a really nice place but it will be outstanding when it's completely fenced. RR is top notch and Rick ain't too bad of a guy either (he's a hoot!!). There is a cleaning station with water that's pretty nice and the walk in cooler keeps the beer just right 

There's plenty of game here and as long as the pressure doesn't get too heavy there should be plenty of happy customers.


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

czechgrubworm said:


> I wonder if because I know Shane I won't get to go?


Probably ... lol


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Hook, Line and Sinker.......LMAO


----------



## czechgrubworm (May 17, 2006)

Thanks for booking us during the week.. appreciated.. maybe Shane and be my guide..


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

I dunno man... This is starting to feel like an April fools prank.


----------



## Pathfinder (Jun 9, 2004)

That's just so wrong. Funny, but wrong.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Pants on the Ground... Pants on the Ground!!!


----------



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

Sign me up. I would be willing to go weekday or weekend!


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

PM sent.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

I'll go 50.00 on bucks up to 38" with lodging and meals................


----------



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)




----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

boomgoon said:


> I'll go 50.00 on bucks up to 38" with lodging and meals................


I'll take 10!.......LOL


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Can Trouthunter go with me? Heck put me ahead of the list. I'll pay 200 an animal. PM sent.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Bucksnort said:


> Can Trouthunter go with me? Heck put me ahead of the list. I'll pay 200 an animal.


Dang, if you figure in the grocery/beer bill for Trouthunter, that's going to cost you 5 bills an animal! :rotfl:


----------



## Bruce Glover (Feb 22, 2007)

*Ready to hunt*

I sent a PM and am ready to go. Hopefully this is for real and not an April Fools joke.


----------



## foulhook13 (Jan 4, 2006)

*Axis Clearance Sale*



Bruce Glover said:


> I sent a PM and am ready to go. Hopefully this is for real and not an April Fools joke.
> 
> Ditto Dat.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Your corks under


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> April Fools?


suckers. all of you.

:slimer:


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

I didn't even realize today was the first of April.......


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

so - you mean???? oh lord!!! - NOW what am I supposed to do?? i contacted 3 disabled vets who are recovering from horrible combat wounds and who got stiffed by an outfitter last week after dropping a couple thou each for axis hunts. Told 'em - this was legit - I KNEW Rack Ranch - a man of his word! wouldn't do anything to trick someone, that this was on the up 'n up. They were so excited! I gotta go make some calls - stop 'em before they spend their paychecks on huntin' gear. man! this suks.....


----------



## Reel Aggies (Nov 30, 2007)

*Ouch*



RogerB said:


> so - you mean???? oh lord!!! - NOW what am I supposed to do?? i contacted 3 disabled vets who are recovering from horrible combat wounds and who got stiffed by an outfitter last week after dropping a couple thou each for axis hunts. Told 'em - this was legit - I KNEW Rack Ranch - a man of his word! wouldn't do anything to trick someone, that this was on the up 'n up. They were so excited! I gotta go make some calls - stop 'em before they spend their paychecks on huntin' gear. man! this suks.....


Hopefully April Fools?????


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

RogerB said:


> so - you mean???? oh lord!!! - NOW what am I supposed to do?? i contacted 3 disabled vets who are recovering from horrible combat wounds and who got stiffed by an outfitter last week after dropping a couple thou each for axis hunts. Told 'em - this was legit - I KNEW Rack Ranch - a man of his word! wouldn't do anything to trick someone, that this was on the up 'n up. They were so excited! I gotta go make some calls - stop 'em before they spend their paychecks on huntin' gear. man! this suks.....


oh...sorry - forgot to add J/K :slimer:


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Ummmmmm, Never mind!


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Got me....pm rescinded....lol


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Rack Ranch said:


> I didn't even realize today was the first of April.......


So IS this legit or an April Fools thing?. I just want to take my kid hunting. Do we have to wait till mid-night to find out if this real.


----------



## edkucerajr (Nov 17, 2009)

*exotic hunt*

my number is 713-492-7750 if you have any weekends left


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

edkucerajr said:


> my number is 713-492-7750 if you have any weekends left


C'mon dude, your making the rest of us Laportians look bad


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Bucksnort said:


> Laportians


I thought ya'll were called Laportees. rs


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Bucksnort said:


> C'mon dude, your making the rest of us Laportians look bad


We all know that Danny is held up as the "gold standard"


----------



## Pathfinder (Jun 9, 2004)

Just think if the golf cart tax credit was announced on April 1st. All of us "nay sayers" would be SOL.


----------



## Brett Janda (Apr 2, 2010)

*axis meat*

Please give me a call to set up a weekend. I have 2 other experienced hunters and a place to stay close to your ranch. 832-276-0749. THX.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

*Gotcha!!*

Brett, I'm sorry that you and wasted your first post on an April Fools Joke... But you will always remember it now..Welcome to 2cool..

Never thought it would work as good as it did..Still not as good as the Pale ones.. Happy Easter everyone and have a safe weekend..Walker



Brett Janda said:


> Please give me a call to set up a weekend. I have 2 other experienced hunters and a place to stay close to your ranch. 832-276-0749. THX.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

This is like a crab trap just keeps on catchin' em!! LOL


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

Not bad...not bad at all....LOL .....theres nothing wrong with 2nd place


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

That was a classic Walker. Good job brotha!! Good job!!


----------



## OLD-AG (Feb 5, 2010)

I'll wager that both will haul 'em in next year just as well!!
Great job to both TxPalerider and Rack Ranch.


----------



## nraj (Apr 1, 2010)

*hunts*

Any dates left ? 979-482-3095


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

nraj said:


> Any dates left ? 979-482-3095


Real nice place with plenty of game.

It's a gift that just keeps on giving


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Heck, I'd settle for the elusive 200.00 axis hunt. :rotfl:


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

boomgoon said:


> Heck, I'd settle for the elusive 200.00 axis hunt. :rotfl:


Me too...............................................!!:dance:


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

A Very Important message from
*ANDE Monofilament
**This discarded line is done fishing. But it's not done killing.*

*Carelessly discarded plastic fishing line can keep working long after you're done with it - entangling birds, seals, sea turtles, and other animals. So please, save your old fishing line and other plastic trash for proper disposal. *










ANDE thanks you for reading the above, and hope you will join in nmaking our waterways safe from old monofilament. We all can make a real difference.


----------

